# Always wear your breathing gear!



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

My wife got me some Mucinex, too. That stuff is awesome :thumbup: It's disturbingly satisfying to hack up a big ol chunk of mucus, the stuff that's thick and gelatinous and actually makes an impact when it hits the back of your teeth. :blink:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

1971 eh? Not built on an ancient indian burial ground is it?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

stuiec said:


> 1971 eh? Not built on an ancient indian burial ground is it?


Could be :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Your boss pays you too much money to crawl through attics.. he should get you a helper for those kind of jobs and save money.. :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> Your boss pays you too much money to crawl through attics.. he should get you a helper for those kind of jobs and save money.. :thumbsup:


You're absolutely ****ing right for once :thumbup:

Anyway if he wanted to save money he wouldn't be squandering resources on residential remodel jobs.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks to your inconsiderate lack of pictorial illustration, I am forced to imagine that you crawl the attics thusly attired.

View attachment 17568


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I can fit a condom on my head then blow it up with my nose and wear a dustvmask over my mouth.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like how you put that, stuiec. "thusly attired" :thumbsup:


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

this is my ppe


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

chewy said:


> I can fit a condom on my head then blow it up with my nose and wear a dustvmask over my mouth.


The first video I saw of this was perhaps 4-6 years ago. It was a chap from the UK who blew it up on his head while sitting on a couch, and put a top had on and when walking down the block. I thought it was funny at the time, but in the few minutes I just spent, couldn't find it on the web.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

etb said:


> The first video I saw of this was perhaps 4-6 years ago. It was a chap from the UK who blew it up on his head while sitting on a couch, and put a top had on and when walking down the block. I thought it was funny at the time, but in the few minutes I just spent, couldn't find it on the web.


Ive been doing it since I was 12, if girls mention that a guy thought a johnny was too tight I stick on on my head, its just a reaction.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> As a guy with a lifetime of chronic allergy issues, it's a no-brainer for me to wear proper PPE when dealing with dust or other other airborne nasties. I have a respirator with a couple different types of filter cartridges, hanging on a hook right inside my van door. Literally the easiest thing in my van to grab.
> 
> Well I'm in the midst of a hellish residential remodel (actually it's not too bad, I just loathe residential work). House built in 1971. A lot of my stuff involves crawling through the nasty, dusty attic. My "crawling suit" is an old pair of coveralls, a sh*tty old hat, gloves, goggles, and of course my respirator. It's uncomfortable and hot but it beats the alternative.
> 
> ...


What a frigging wuss :laughing:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

BBQ said:


> What a frigging wuss :laughing:



Because he is allergic???  

You are a truly a moron plain and simple.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Fredman said:


> Because he is allergic???
> 
> You are a truly a moron plain and simple.


Why so serious Sancho?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Fredman said:


> Because he is allergic???
> 
> You are a truly a moron plain and simple.


You have Chris Farley as an avatar yet have no concept of a joke. 

Makes sense. :laughing:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

OK - Lets all joke about something at your expense that you have no control over and test your sense of humor. 

Ahhh Never mind. It's obvious that happens to you all the time hence your typical aggressive, tacky responses. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Fredman said:


> OK - Lets all joke about something at your expense that you have no control over and test your sense of humor.
> 
> Ahhh Never mind. It's obvious that happens to you all the time hence your typical aggressive, tacky responses. :thumbsup:


Im sure Erics37 is in tears over that comment, just relax man it was a joke.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> What a frigging wuss :laughing:


You're fat!

You should see the weird **** that I've been regurgitating after taking some Mucinex


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> You're fat!


Because I am lightness challenged???

You are a truly a moron plain and simple. 















:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Fredman said:


> OK - Lets all joke about something at your expense that you have no control over and test your sense of humor.


Go ahead, knock yourself out. I really don't take to much on an internet forum seriously. :laughing:




> Ahhh Never mind. It's obvious that happens to you all the time hence your typical aggressive, tacky responses. :thumbsup:


Feel free to put me on your ignore list, you seem to be kind of delicate.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> You're fat!
> 
> You should see the weird **** that I've been regurgitating after taking some Mucinex


You need to get fat to cover up that tramp stamp! :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Because I am lightness challenged???
> 
> You are a truly a moron plain and simple.


Have you seen Kiss Kiss Bang Bang?

Val Kilmer: "Look up 'idiot' in the dictionary. You know what you'll find?"
Robert Downey, Jr: "A picture of me?"
Val Kilmer: "No, the definition of the word 'idiot,' which you f**king are!"



chewy said:


> You need to get fat to cover up that tramp stamp! :laughing:


You like it :brows:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Go ahead, knock yourself out. I really don't take to much on an internet forum seriously. :laughing:


Another good ol'comeback after a sucker punching but I don't believe it and don't need to take part.



BBQ said:


> Feel free to put me on your ignore list, you seem to be a *mature person*.


Fixed it for you... :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i just _see_ insulation and have a psychosomatic response....~CS~


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Fredman said:


> Another good ol'comeback after a sucker punching but I don't believe it and don't need to take part.
> 
> Fixed it for you... :laughing:


You have balls on your face :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeeeebus, it finally happened! You guys need to get off the web for awhile, I think your cycles have synchronized! :laughing:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

erics37 said:


> You have balls on your face :laughing:


OK I'll give in this time..

Go breath some dust you ***! :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Jeeeebus, it finally happened! You guys need to get off the web for awhile, I think your cycles have synchronized! :laughing:


I'm probably on Amehkwan time since I work night shift here.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Fredman said:


> OK I'll give in this time..
> 
> Go breath some dust you ***! :laughing:


That's more like it :clap:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Fredman said:


> OK - Lets all joke about something at your expense that you have no control over and test your sense of humor.


What a great idea.. he lives in Massachusetts and thinks big brother is hacking into his e-mails.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Fredman said:


> Go breath some dust you ***! :laughing:


Well that was not very mature. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> What a great idea.. he lives in Massachusetts and thinks big brother is hacking into his e-mails.


Bring it on beeper boy. :laughing:


(And get it right, I think Big Brother is monitoring all emails automatically without any hacking)


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Bring it on beeper boy. :laughing:
> 
> 
> (And get it right, I think Big Brother is monitoring all emails automatically without any hacking)


What about forum messaging?

If I PM you a list of ingredients to make explosives, will we both be put on a no-fly list? :laughing::shifty:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> What about forum messaging?
> 
> If I PM you a list of ingredients to make explosives, will we both be put on a no-fly list? :laughing::shifty:


Let me ask Mac about that first ..........:laughing:



But hell maybe it is all just BS. http://www.aclu.org/spy-files


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

how does a good thread turn so bad?:001_huh:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

troublemaker1701 said:


> how does a good thread turn so bad?:001_huh:


Well, what kind of discussion would that have been? "Yeah, I cough when I don't wear my dust mask/respirator in nasty areas too"? He made a good point, and now the thread has turned to fun. Just the way it is, brah. :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

troublemaker1701 said:


> how does a good girl turn so bad?:001_huh:


Fixed it for you :brows:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Well, what kind of discussion would that have been? .


 
possibly hazard level identification by type.....?

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

On a lighter note, the bar has been lowered:

So.... last night I'm at a small house party. I head over to 2 gals sitting at a table on the deck to chat. I crouch down beside the table, lose my balance, and fall backward whilst still holding the crouching position. This, quite understandably, surprised me and in addition to an involuntary yelp a certain sphincter relaxed enough to release the considerable amount of gas that I had been politely holding in.... To summarize, I walked up to 2 chicks, crouched down, fell on my back like a turtle, and farted. Gentlemen, in the never-ending battle between being ourselves and being classy.... the bar has been lowered


Repost


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

lol, well it's one thing to _be_ an old fart, another to consistently _prove_ it Jrannis....~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> On a lighter note, the bar has been lowered:
> 
> So.... last night I'm at a small house party. I head over to 2 gals sitting at a table on the deck to chat. I crouch down beside the table, lose my balance, and fall backward whilst still holding the crouching position. This, quite understandably, surprised me and in addition to an involuntary yelp a certain sphincter relaxed enough to release the considerable amount of gas that I had been politely holding in.... To summarize, I walked up to 2 chicks, crouched down, fell on my back like a turtle, and farted. Gentlemen, in the never-ending battle between being ourselves and being classy.... the bar has been lowered
> 
> ...


So did you end up going home with the girls? :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> So did you end up going home with the girls? :laughing:


November 5th will be 29 years.:thumbsup:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

jrannis said:


> November 5th will be 29 years.:thumbsup:


My anniversary also... Only 7 yrs though it feels like 29


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

erics37 said:


> You're fat!
> 
> You should see the weird **** that I've been regurgitating after taking some Mucinex


This is making me want to go catch a cold so I can try that **** out


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jrannis said:


> in the never-ending battle between being ourselves and being classy.... the bar has been lowered


You should try walking in dry sand. Impossible to look cool.



jimmy21 said:


> This is making me want to go catch a cold so I can try that **** out


It's almost worth it


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> So did you end up going home with the girls? :laughing:


If two girls are together.. chances are _they_ are going home home together.. 

Unless there is $$$$ involved or drugs.. the worth of a man has been greatly diminished...the pig factor.. :thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Money and drugs......and a motel room. Ahhh the good ole days of coke d*ck.


----------

